# How do you tie down your rig?



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

I am looking for a better way to secure my quad when trailering on a flat trailer w/ no sides. I always ratchet it down tight but I question if it is causing wear on my suspension. Is there a way to tie down without squashing the springs?


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

you could Hook it to the a-arms


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i do same thing as you, i rachet down with 1000 pound straps so it cant move at all, but i do it with a lil distance so instead of going down on springs its pushes bike forward a lil n then i do the same to the back.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I use the small heavy duty straps and I run them through the frame behind the lower a-arms up front and in the back I do the same the frame has a nice rounded curve in both spots and when you ratchet it tight it pulls in both directions on the frame and not down on the suspension.


----------



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

speedman said:


> i do same thing as you, i rachet down with 1000 pound straps so it cant move at all, but i do it with a lil distance so instead of going down on springs its pushes bike forward a lil n then i do the same to the back.


exactly what i do


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

i put 2 staps on the back and winch it down in the front


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Anyone use the straps that go over the tires?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

edtman said:


> Anyone use the straps that go over the tires?


I know of a guy that uses them. But he has to place his machine in the same place on the trailer every time because he has the loops mounted like that. Works great. He never has had it even start to get loose and the suspension is free to be worked over rough roads. He does all four.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i put one strap on the front of the frame and go under the quad to the rear of the trailer and one from the back of the frame under the quad to the front of the trailer. there is no squatting that way and holds it tight


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

when i load mine in the truck, i attach 2 straps to the tow ball and run each around the back of the tire (midway up the tire, hooked above one of the tread lugs)and to the either side of the truck. it mainly pulls it into the bed, it has never tried to move.


Speaking as to whether or not tying them down on the suspension, as long as you don't leave it like that for days, you won't have any problem. They are springs, they will bounce back, it's what they do


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

i put two straps on the back of the trailer to my a arms in the rear then winch it forward to the front of trailer untill tight then i starp it and tie a rope to the front and back on long trips just in case something breaks


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i put 2 on the frame going forward and 1 in the rear


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

Just a warning, one day I rolled the old grizzly off the trailer and halfway down the ramp the left front corner tried to go out onto the lawn. Pulled the axle out of the diff, etc...
I always strapped to the front a-arms then snugged the straps to squat the suspension a bit.
The ride home was a bit rough that day and the grizz wanting to bounce up had pulled the ball joint stud right down out of the spindle. 

Just wanted to mention that as a warning....a few whoops in the road can put some serious force on suspension parts, in directions they weren't designed to handle....


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

So are you guys saying it IS good, or NOT good to crank it down so the suspension has no play when hauling it? :thinking:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont think cranking it that hard is neccisary. I've never cranked it down that hard.


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

I was tightening the ratchet straps when they were hooked to the a-arms, which i found out was not a good idea. 

If you just snug up the straps, if you hit a couple whoops, the trailer will go up and the suspension will compress, and that will cause the straps to be loose for a second. That second is long enough for a hook to come off.

My feeling is that you should hook to the frame, the pull should be around 75% downwards and 25% to the side. That loads the suspension and it won't compress any more on bumps so the straps will stay put, and the pull to the side keeps the bike from being able to move side to side at all.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

gcfishguy said:


> My feeling is that you should hook to the frame, the pull should be around 75% downwards and 25% to the side. That loads the suspension and it won't compress any more on bumps so the straps will stay put, and the pull to the side keeps the bike from being able to move side to side at all.


I agree. That's about how I do it in the back of the truck and never had an issue... even of real rough roads. When I get to where I'm going, I back things off or just unload it.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I've had too many straps break or come loose from the brute bouncing... so I tighten the crap outta my straps till the suspension compresses... hate to see my bike bouncing down the highway behind the trailer cuz a strap came loose... :bigeyes:

my Kodiak is a different story, it actually has a park gear, and the suspension is stiff as you know what... so it doesn't get tightened down that hard, just enough to keep it from moving around too much... I've actually had it on the back of the trailer, and the strap broke, and the park gear held it there on a 3 hr drive.. :bigeyes: I wouldn't put that much trust in the "parking brake" on the Brute... LOL


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

I wouldn't put that much trust in the "parking brake" on the Brute... LOL[/quote]


I load from the side of the trailer, 2 in front 2 in back down as far as it can go. Then I cable tie the right brake lever to take the rocking out. It is solid, but on long trips it may be that way for 24 hrs or more. I was hoping to hear about those tire straps from someone who isnt getting paid to say it.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I would think the tire straps would work great if u only haul ur bike in the same place on the trailer... Might suck strapping it down with the tires all nasty muddy though! I know they work well for towing cars


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

I winch the front down pretty good and then run a strap through the tow Clevis in the back ... Seems to work good for me.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I use my winch up front and tightened the rope real good and tie the rear down with ancra tie straps. It aint goin anywhere.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I just made a board insert that that fits tightly against my back tires/rack (use a tilt trailer all sides enclosed with a 2ft wall all around) and don't tie it down at all. Just have a 2 tie downs to the front/rear racks or attach the winch around the trailer tongue, just in case she makes a big jump, but at 600+lbs, it's not going anywhere.


----------

